# My news never gets published



## dndonlinegames (Sep 26, 2004)

To whomever it may concern (I think that would be Morrus),

For some reason, my news for DnD Online Games has never been published on Enworld.  I rereleased the site during summer (one of the largest events, as I converted the whole site to vBulletin) and I still wasn't announced on the homepage.

Today, I made a new theme for DnD Online Games's first anniversary, and that isn't published either.

I don't mean to rant, and by all means you do not have to publish it, but I am not sure why my two news submissions this year have not been published.:\ 

Thank you for your time.


----------



## Morrus (Sep 26, 2004)

Did you submit them via the "Submit Scoop" on the main page, or some other way?


----------



## Janx (Sep 26, 2004)

You might also try the "easier" side-bar news.

I usually post in the vendor news section down on the lower right.  That's pretty easy to get into.  From there, the other mods may use that for the News of the Day section.  It's a good idea to do both, that way your item will stay visibile as a news bulletin for longer than 2 days.


----------



## dndonlinegames (Sep 27, 2004)

Morrus said:
			
		

> Did you submit them via the "Submit Scoop" on the main page, or some other way?




I submitted the news through the "Submit a Scoop" link.


----------



## Tom Cashel (Sep 28, 2004)

I know this has to do with the Rant, but I'm not sure exactly how.


----------



## dndonlinegames (Sep 29, 2004)

I am not a publishing company.  DnD Online Games is a play-by-post website, and when something major happens to the site I post it at EnWorld.

I am grateful to EnWorld, and I do not think this criteria fits Morrus's recent rant.


----------



## the Jester (Sep 29, 2004)

Tom, in all fairness, this doesn't sound like the kind of stuff Morrus was ranting about- for one thing, this thread is polite and courteous.


----------



## johnsemlak (Sep 29, 2004)

*DnDOnlineGames*,

Sorry about missing your scoops.  I'll look for them in the future.  And please be patient, sometimes it takes us some time to get to the scoops.


----------



## Piratecat (Sep 29, 2004)

Thanks for letting us know. A kind nudge is never a problem.


----------

